# Help with Anyrail



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm tryin g to like this thing. 

First time I brought up the User Objects, there were loads and loads. I guess I did not download them, and now I can't seem to get access to them again. 

1. Is it because I am using the freeware version? 

2. Are they somewhere I can't find them? 











When I bring up "Download New Items" it counts to 1757, but never changes from "There are no new items to show" - how do i find them? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Is there any way to search user objects for like a Walthers model number?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the purchased version, so I don't know how the free version handles the user objects. I hadn't ever looked at these, so I clicked on it. Holy Cow! It's busy downloading a bunch of stuff, I don't know how long it's going to go before it gets done. It's only up the 325 over 1757 User Objects.  If it ever finishes, I'll see what shows up.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks - sorry about that! I think I found them? 

Anyway, I don't see the Walthers 90' turntable. Only the 130'. Sigh.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I see the same thing, I guess no user submitted the 90' model.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Stejones82 said:


> Thanks - sorry about that! I think I found them?
> 
> Anyway, I don't see the Walthers 90' turntable. Only the 130'. Sigh.


Your chance to be a community hero and create it!


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

How do you pull them up after you download them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

The 90’ is in the object library under Walters. They don’t have the DCC version but for representation it should be the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks - missed that


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ecmdrw5 said:


> How do you pull them up after you download them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should show up in the object library, if you have selected that option.

BTW, when responding, as in your previous post, it's helpful to hit the "Reply" button to quote the post you're responding to. Because it's not obvious WHAT you missed...


----------



## Tom17 (Jan 14, 2016)

object library , Ho Walters Structures, they have 2 130' diameter and 2 90' diameter, check your diameter on the one you have to match these are old model # the newer ones have different # they do not have the 110' turntable


----------

